

Pirate Metrics Matrix for SaaS - jkulmala
http://www.happybootstrapper.com/2013/pirate-metrics-matrix/

======
rubinelli
To the OP: the table looks really nice, but the article could have more
"meat". Maybe you were afraid of retreading the material, but one short
paragraph on each of the AARRR metrics and how the SaaS metrics affect them
would make this more useful as a reference for the average bootstrapper.

Also think how you can turn this into a series instead of a collection of
articles. One obvious choice, since you are writing about churn, is to go over
each of those "circles". See one good example of creating a series to build a
mailing list here: <http://www.trevormckendrick.com/>

~~~
jkulmala
Thanks for the tip! I'm going to cover the individual metrics in my future
post and it's a great idea to later on link the individual articles to this
one.

